# Dink'd On Sunday Night



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The mighty Dinkbuster got outdone (yet again) by his woman. 

Mark (Salmonid) found a new spot and landed his new PB (17.5#) and then Vickie lands her PB (28#)in the same night. 

Dink and I had live bait (Bluegills, Baby Carp, Smallmouth and Bullheads) but Vickie got the big one on cut frozen Scioto River shad!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - nice cats - congrats on the monsters


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That split whisker is pretty cool. Great lookin' fish too!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

Ya just can't beat that frozen shad for flathead bait.

I think you guys are gonna have to admit the fact
that you are in the presence of a superior angler:B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Ya just can't beat that frozen shad for flathead bait.



I guess not, I've seen it outfish live bait (PRIME live bait) all year.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Glad to see someone is having some luck. 
We fished Paint Creek on Friday, and other than one quick run, we had no action. Tried goldfish, bluegill, and the trusty ole white bass. Nothing. Might have to get a throw net and try some shad.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you know i should have been getting the picture over the years. all of my largest flatties (and now vicky's) have came on cut shad either frozen or fresh but i continue using live bait all the time. problem is the GMR and this area are almost devoid of shad, kinda like an endangered species . caught my personal best last weekend, and once again.....on cut shad.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm.... something to think about:

Dink's PB on cut shad
Mark's PB on cut shad (head)
Vickies PB on cut shad
My PB on Cut Sucker (head)
Jacks PB on cut shad (like he uses anything else....) He's Shadmster Jack! 

Dang, I'm going to throw away my bait tank and invest in a larger freezer!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

You know ive never used shad but always use gills or suckers! Problem is i dont know where to get shad? Do i need to get a castnet? ive seen them in different places but can not catch them any advice?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I really think cut shad outfishes live bait for flatheads in rivers..Lakes maybe differnet, I dont fish lakes...Bryans list above really proves that point.

So guys why do you spend so much time catching, and keeping live bait alive? Plus you have all that extra weight dragging them to the river.

Every flathead I have caught this year has come on cut shad, either alive or frozen, plus you can cast it alot farther than live bait!


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Four of my top five flattys this year came on cut bait, it has defiantly been effective for me also.


----------

